# America and their taxes



## Dog (Apr 20, 2016)

I just looked at how much Americans get taxed


Tax rate: 35%
Single filers: $411,501 to $413,200
Married filing jointly or qualifying widow/widower: $411,501 to $464,850
Married filing separately: $205,751 to $232,425
Head of household: $411,501 to $439,000



My tax bracket: 37%

I earn $87000AUD base salary, 10% bonus + 14% super.. 

So for $95700, I pay 37% tax 

That's crazy.. Our cost of living in Australia is crazy aswell, Fuel is like $1.20-$1.35 per litre, for example.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Vote for someone who wants to lower taxes and be happy you're not in Denmark and pay 55%.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Dog said:


> I just looked at how much Americans get taxed
> 
> Tax rate: 35%
> Single filers: $411,501 to $413,200
> ...


We do have a higher standard of living than they do in the US. I look at mine on 50k it's not so bad. We should increase the GST to 15% but that's another story but the services the government provide balanced against what we pay we get value for money. I enjoy living in a country that has a strong sense of social justice even though it is a little bit frustrating at times and that has to be paid for.
*General individual income tax rates for residents 2015-16 *

$0 to $18,200 Nil tax payable
$18,201 to $37,000

19c for each $1 over $18,200

$37,001 to $80,000

$3,572 + 32.5c for each $1 over $37,000

$80,001 to $180,000

$17,547 + 37c for each $1 over $80,000

$180,001 and over

$54,547 + 47c for each $1 over $180,000


----------



## Dog (Apr 20, 2016)

It sucks hard


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

I am willing to pay my fare share in order to maintain my freedom. Don't want to pay your fare share get the heck out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog (Apr 20, 2016)

atthehop said:


> I am willing to pay my fare share in order to maintain my freedom. Don't want to pay your fare share get the heck out!!!!!!!!!


How much is your fair share buddy?

Up until six months ago, I was paying $37000 a year since turning 18. I didn't work a nice cushy job, 38 hour weeks earning that much money, I worked 14-15 hour days busting my arse in 50 degree heat loading holes with anfo all day.

For this, I was told I HAD to get private health insurance whilst everyone else got free medical care, so I contributed a shit load of money and have received nothing in return, I have literally paid 10x the amount in taxes than I've actually gotten back. Also because I put into my super and houses, (I choose to do that over spending stupidly and traveling etc) I will be penalized because of it and won't be entitled to the old age pension.


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

Dog said:


> How much is your fair share buddy?
> 
> Up until six months ago, I was paying $37000 a year since turning 18. I didn't work a nice cushy job, 38 hour weeks earning that much money, I worked 14-15 hour days busting my arse in 50 degree heat loading holes with anfo all day.
> 
> For this, I was told I HAD to get private health insurance whilst everyone else got free medical care, so I contributed a shit load of money and have received nothing in return, I have literally paid 10x the amount in taxes than I've actually gotten back. Also because I put into my super and houses, (I choose to do that over spending stupidly and traveling etc) I will be penalized because of it and won't be entitled to the old age pension.


If your paying 37K a year in taxes and driving for 0.85 a mile something is wrong.


----------



## Dog (Apr 20, 2016)

atthehop said:


> If your paying 37K a year in taxes and driving for 0.85 a mile something is wrong.


Not sure if you are aware of Australian mining workers because you aren't quoting Uber rates in the metric unit (so I assume you're American). Here in Australia, we have a system called Fly in fly out (FIFO). It is the system that most mining, oil and gas companies use to source their employees.

These jobs are worked on a roster.

Rosters vary but the common ones being;

-4/1 (14 days, 14 nights on, 7 days off)

-2/1 (7 days, 7 nights on, 7 days off)

-8/6 & 7/7 (8 days on 6 days off, 7 nights on, 7 nights off)

Obviously the longer you worked away, the more you earn. I worked 2/1 for five years, 90 hour weeks @46/hr.

Only till recently I have moved to 8/6, (my wage is listed in original post.)

I am home every second week and I am more than happy to Uber because it saves me money because I'm not out spending money drinking etc, also all of it goes onto my investment property which is a tax deduction so I don't pay tax on my Uber earnings. This as well as I use it as a advertising outlet for my app that is launching. These are just a few of the reasons why I Uber on my R&R from work. Because I am used to 90 hour weeks, working 70 hours a week ubering and earning $2000 is fine for me.


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

Dog said:


> Not sure if you are aware of Australian mining workers because you aren't quoting Uber rates in the metric unit (so I assume you're American). Here in Australia, we have a system called Fly in fly out (FIFO). It is the system that most mining, oil and gas companies use to source their employees.
> 
> These jobs are worked on a roster.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I thought you were in the US.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

atthehop said:


> Sorry, I thought you were in the US.


Did you sleep through World Geography? Perth in his avatar; mentions Australia in his first post. Just teasing you!


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Did you sleep through World Geography? Perth in his avatar; mentions Australia in his first post. Just teasing you!


Too many beers and watching tv. Oh well.


----------



## UbieWarrior (Apr 15, 2015)

Dog said:


> I just looked at how much Americans get taxed
> 
> Tax rate: 35%
> Single filers: $411,501 to $413,200
> ...


In the USA the net federal tax rate for someone making $400,000 a year is actually only 28.8%. 
(28.9% for exactly $411,501)

It only 18.5% if you make $90,000. Thank Bush for that.


----------

